# Diodos de conmutacion para fuentes regulables



## ca3e (Oct 23, 2008)

Como estan 

tengo una gran duda.

Quisiera que alguien me explique que es un diodo de conmutacion, su numero su tipo o si es un diodo normal de silicio o es un zener y lo unico que lo hace de conmutacion es la forma en la que lo usas. Por que en este momento tengo un problema armando una fuente de voltaje regulable con proteccion a corto circuito y necesito comprar un diodo de conmutacion y en el momento que pedi uno en las tiendas de electronica, pusieron una cara como si les pidiera una bomba atomica y lo unico que pude encontrar como información fue q su dimensionamiento es tal vez  parte de electronica de potencia. Bueno lo que quiero que alguien me diga es como lo compro , como lo dimensiono o si hay algun libro pagina o alguien que explique que hay con un diodo de conmutacion.

Bueno lo que se de los diodos de conmutacion es que sirven para abrirse y para y cerrarse permitiendo el paso de corriente por ellos. Pero no se bajo que condiciones lo hace ni tampoco q cual es el disparador para q lo haga. 

Gracias de antemano 

P Tengo conocimiento de electronica analogica y algo de digital.


----------



## Mandrake (Oct 27, 2008)

Se consideran diodos de "conmutacion", a los diodos que tienen tiempos de respuesta muy cortos, al cambio del sentido de la corriente. Por ejemplo, los diodos shockley son los mas rapidos y los mejores para esa tarea. Para escoger el diodo, hay que tener en cuenta la capacidad de corriente y el voltage inverso que debe soportar, luego busca en una guia de reemplazos como el NTE.


----------

